# Unpleasant surprise



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

When I collected eggs today I found this yucky soft shelled egg that had already split open. I scooped it up with the trowel I use for cleaning the nest boxes everyday so I got a lot of wood shavings with it.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, we get one of those every month or two from our flock. It just happens sometimes. Good to collect it before they eat it though. I have two repeat offenders in that category who I am not sure what to do with. Between them they eat a dozen eggs a day and I am losing my patience. SIGH.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there an issue with the chickens eating it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope it resolves. I know I've seen some interesting roll away nests.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We put a stopped bottom on our nest box. They don't always roll right away. BUT, if they try to peck them they end up pushing them down without cracking them. I put fake eggs in there too. I have no idea if those help. ??


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have roll away nest boxes.... but my hens would rather fight over the trash bin. Then they break eggs in the struggle and they get eaten. But I absolutely have two hens who will eat eggs for fun. This wasn't a problem until recently. I hoping once they figure out the oyster shell is edible they'll knock it off. If not their fate doesn't look too pleasant...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Get rid of the egg eaters however you see fit. Other birds will copycat, then you'll lose more than just a dozen eggs.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Some of ours would lay eggs like that, and it was usually when it was really hot outside. When it gets really hot it can stress the hens and then you get the really soft shells. I had 3 lay eggs like that for 2 weeks straight a few summers ago. The vet said it was the heat. But that is what happens in 100 + degree weather. To much stress on the hens


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

got another softie today! It has been rather hot here the past few days so that could explain the soft eggs...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Are those eggs from new layers?


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Yes these soft eggs are from 1 of my hens that has been laying for maybe 1 week


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's not too abnormal to get a couple soft or thin shells at first.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Spear said:


> got another softie today! It has been rather hot here the past few days so that could explain the soft eggs...


It most likely is the heat stressing them out. I know mine did that for some time once the heat went away we were back to normal. If they stop doing it once it cools off you will know what is going on.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Looks like we are back to normal again, no soft shelled eggs today or yesterday


----------

